# I prefer to earn my one stars



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If I know I'm getting a 1 star for a trip, then I'd provide 1 star service. 
I start a trip and 3 people get in. They ask me to wait for their friends. Right away by saying "friends" I know there will be at least 1 too many. Sure enough, 2 girls get in. Since I started the trip, I know a 1 star is coming if I kick one out, so I chose to kick them all out. I said "Get the f*** out of my car NOW". Then ended the trip and earned my 1 star. Or so I thought, because my rating didn't drop. They must have requested another ride before they got the opportunity to rate me. Oh it felt so good to yell at those cheapskates to GTFO rather than take 4 and get a 1 star anyway.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

You said you start trip and 3 people get in, usually 3 people get in and then you start the trip. I hope it was in that order.

You handled the situation poorly:
1. You did not confirm all the riders before starting the ride.
2. You did not politely inform them that you could not take more than 4 pax.
3. You cussed out the pax.

Number 1 I will admit that am occasionally guilty of, but never of starting the meter before I think everyone is in the vehicle, unless it's that super rare pax that asks me to start the meter early.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The 3 people were outside and they confirmed I'm their driver. They got in and I thought it was just them. They were drunk college kids going home from a bar, the type of people who would give me 1 star for not fitting 5 people. 
So if I'm going to get a 1 star anyway, I wanted to truly provide 1 star service.


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

I had a similar experience this past weekend. College game, but the wait time to get to your pax is ridiculous, so I try to avoid taking people to the game, but I will pick them up. This is my personal choice, so don't knock me for that. So the game was over and I accepted a ride knowing it would be a long wait, but most of these folks stay in hotels that are a distance away and usually worth the wait. Well, luckily they found me before I found them as I was stuck in traffic. Needless to say, when the pax knocked politely on my window, they said we found you and thank God as this was a 50K packed game. They had 6 paxs but my car only holds 4. As they start getting in I politely say, sorry but I can only take 4 of you. They decided who would ride with me, so they had 3 ride with me and 3 get another ride. There was no harsh words or even an ounce of being upset about it. Once they settled in and all seat belts were buckled I started the trip. It was a very long wait time to get them to their destination, but I know they rated me a 4 or 5 as my rating went up for this week. If they would have rated me a 3 or lower my ratings would have tanked. Only once did I take 5 people in my car, but decided after that, to just be polite and tell them that only 4 can ride. They can cancel or I can cancel and ratings are not effected. These people were very nice and glad that they even got a ride as it was raining as well.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Never get confrontational.
You said they were drunk. What if one or more of them snapped and you found yourself in a pickle?

I would have informed them politely that it was illegal to take more than available seat belts. 
If less people agree to ride, take them, 1 star their ass at the end of the trip. 

No need to have a confrontational language. It can escalate quickly into a fight.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> The 3 people were outside and they confirmed I'm their driver. They got in and I thought it was just them. They were drunk college kids going home from a bar, the type of people who would give me 1 star for not fitting 5 people.
> So if I'm going to get a 1 star anyway, I wanted to truly provide 1 star service.


I had a similar experience, four drunks get it and ask for McDonalds drive thru, a phone charger and to change my music. I ejected them, fully expecting the 1* in return but did not get it. Maybe it's muscle memory - like when you mean to give a bouchedag 1 star but end up pressing 5 and Submit on autopilot.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

Pax was pissy because I passed her while trying to find the address. Then I took a "wrong turn" by following GPS and made her more angry.

So I said "You're gonna give me one star for this ride, aren't you?". She basically says yes.

I say "no point in holding this in anymore, then," and bust a fart.


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

drivinindc said:


> Pax was pissy because I passed her while trying to find the address. Then I took a "wrong turn" by following GPS and made her more angry.
> 
> So I said "You're gonna give me one star for this ride, aren't you?". She basically says yes.
> 
> I say "no point in holding this in anymore, then," and bust a fart.


good thing u didn't say "pull my finger" first


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm surprised you would take that route. You seem so rational.

I prefer not to know about the rating. Period


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

If I have a passenger who breaks the basic TOS rules or simple human standards of behavior I do not confront them as I do not wish to escalate the situation. Get them out ASAP, one star them, call 911, combination as needed for personal safety.

Of them all, I enjoy one starring passengers the most


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

I love getting my one stars from missing a wrong turn in the beginning of the trip.
Scenario goes like this:
- Pax enters vehicle
- Where we heading?
- Pax: I'll direct you
- Go straight on the first traffic signal
- Pax: Where the hell you going?
- Driver: You said you we're going to direct me, I apologize
- Pax: I know, you was suppose to turn right at the light, I got distracted, YOU'RE ONE OF THOSE DRIVERS THAT TRY TO CHEAT US RIDERS!
- Driver: No, I can reimburse you the 13 cents I accidentally acquired by missing that one turn, I can end the trip and have Uber reimburse you.
- Pax: Don't! Just Go! ( Fingers on the one star and submit button before it even pops up ) ~ ~ ~ It's one of these type of PAX

Moral of my story, 13 cents + Wrong Turn = 1 Star + Double Edge Sword = We both avg a 1 star rating.


----------

